# 1983 Cadillac 4.1 Engine Swap Suggestions



## spiralmind

Hi, i'm new to the forum. I see a lot of topics related to engine swaps for 80's cadillacs and i'd like some ideas as to what options i have, and any advice from those who have already done this. Here's my situation:

I have an 83 Fleetwood Brougham D'Elegance. I ripped the engine and transmission out and i'm looking to replace it with something more powerful. The car always loaped around town and i'd really like something with some pickup and something that would be good on the highway. I plan to do a number of custom modifications to the car's interior but for now i'm mainly concerned with the engine and tranny. I'd like to simplify the wiring, and tossing some money into this project is not a problem for me.

I've heard that a 350 chevy is a good swap, i've also read some things about an olds 455 (?). I'm not a walking encyclopedia of car engines so i'm not familiar with the plethora of engine models available to me. I'd like some suggestions or advice on a good swap for my car. I still have the original tranny that came with the vehicle, but i'm very willing to ditch it for something else for better results. 

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help. This will be an ongoing project that i'd like to see complete by end of summer 09.


----------



## CoupeDTS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=14&t=387227


----------



## budgetblueoval

like olds


----------



## spiralmind

Hey thanks for that link. I read everything. I still have tons of questions but i'm planning to stick around for a while and make some new friends here so i'm sure i'll learn alot from you guys over time.

I've got the stock tranny and from what i've read it fits fine with the chevy 350. I guess i have to decide the pro's and cons of the 350 vs something like a 454 olds. I've seen a lot of people swap for the 350.

Anyone who's actually done the 350 swap... how does the car feel afterwards? My main concern is i dont want to drop a 350 into it and then feel like i should have gone with something else. I know some of the benefits of the 350 is that parts are easy to come by.

I'm not looking to get a junkyard engine for my project, but looking to pay for an engine to be shipped out to me so i don't have to hassle with ripping another engine out of a car, etc. 

Anyone got any suggestions for an engine supplier? 

And excuse my ignorance but whats the benefit of going carb vs keeping tbi?


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by spiralmind_@Apr 20 2009, 03:29 PM~13633245
> *Hey thanks for that link. I read everything. I still have tons of questions but i'm planning to stick around for a while and make some new friends here so i'm sure i'll learn alot from you guys over time.
> 
> I've got the stock tranny and from what i've read it fits fine with the chevy 350. I guess i have to decide the pro's and cons of the 350 vs something like a 454 olds. I've seen a lot of people swap for the 350.
> 
> Anyone who's actually done the 350 swap... how does the car feel afterwards? My main concern is i dont want to drop a 350 into it and then feel like i should have gone with something else. I know some of the benefits of the 350 is that parts are easy to come by.
> 
> I'm not looking to get a junkyard engine for my project, but looking to pay for an engine to be shipped out to me so i don't have to hassle with ripping another engine out of a car, etc.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions for an engine supplier?
> 
> And excuse my ignorance but whats the benefit of going carb vs keeping tbi?
> *


----------



## budgetblueoval

huh


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

Any small block Olds V8 will work, it bolts rights up to the trans without modification. I only know this because I'm looking into replacing my own HT4100. Go Cadillac, lol


----------



## CoupeDTS

a stock 350 will be a little bit better but if you have a bored out 350 or a 350 with a mild cam and other little upgrades like heads and intake headers and you will see a very noticeable difference. Then you can take a 350 and stroke it, bore it, and change up your cam and all the goodies and you will REALLY be moving


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by spiralmind_@Apr 20 2009, 04:29 PM~13633245
> *Hey thanks for that link. I read everything. I still have tons of questions but i'm planning to stick around for a while and make some new friends here so i'm sure i'll learn alot from you guys over time.
> 
> I've got the stock tranny and from what i've read it fits fine with the chevy 350. I guess i have to decide the pro's and cons of the 350 vs something like a 454 olds. I've seen a lot of people swap for the 350.
> 
> Anyone who's actually done the 350 swap... how does the car feel afterwards? My main concern is i dont want to drop a 350 into it and then feel like i should have gone with something else. I know some of the benefits of the 350 is that parts are easy to come by.
> 
> I'm not looking to get a junkyard engine for my project, but looking to pay for an engine to be shipped out to me so i don't have to hassle with ripping another engine out of a car, etc.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions for an engine supplier?
> 
> And excuse my ignorance but whats the benefit of going carb vs keeping tbi?
> *


hey bro, i just got done finishing my 350 swap on my 82. I actually just drove it today for the first time in 2 years. We put a 95 tbi 350 in it, only mods are headers and dual exhuast and it has vortec heads, and i can definately feel a difference between that and the 4.1 that was in there. Any questions just ask, obviously going with a carb is easier.


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 23 2009, 02:55 AM~13663706
> *hey bro, i just got done finishing my 350 swap on my 82. I actually just drove it today for the first time in 2 years. We put a 95 tbi 350 in it, only mods are headers and dual exhuast and it has vortec heads, and i can definately feel a difference between that and the 4.1 that was in there. Any questions just ask, obviously going with a carb is easier.
> *



Hey man does your cruise and digi fuel readout work?

I just yanked mine cause i'm strapping the frame and i've never driven my car with the stocker so i don't know how it will act....had bad tranny when i bought it but seemed to run ok at idle...

anyway mine's an 83 (should be same as yours) and I have a 350 chev out of a 93 yukon complete pan to tbi. i want to keep the fuel injection and also make sure the fuel readout works. i'm anal like that. Does all your shit work? How'd you do this? Did the fuel lines go in the same spots?

Thanks bro!


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 23 2009, 10:15 AM~13665853
> *Hey man does your cruise and digi fuel readout work?
> 
> I just yanked mine cause i'm strapping the frame and i've never driven my car with the stocker so i don't know how it will act....had bad tranny when i bought it but seemed to run ok at idle...
> 
> anyway mine's an 83 (should be same as yours) and I have a 350 chev out of a 93 yukon complete pan to tbi. i want to keep the fuel injection and also make sure the fuel readout works. i'm anal like that. Does all your shit work? How'd you do this? Did the fuel lines go in the same spots?
> 
> Thanks bro!
> *


Hey bro! The fuel gauge works, but i don't have a digital dash, still got the stock one. I haven't checked the cruise control yet, basically just drove it home, 10 minute drive, got a couple little things to take care of like wiring up the over drive on the tranny etc. 

The fuel lines we had to swap from the driver side of the car to the passenger side of the car. Everything works though, heat, speedo, fuel gauge, oil pressure light etc.

Any questions just ask, take a look in my build if you want to see pics of all the wires that go into the engine bay! Most guys just seem to swap over to a carb, but i figured fuel injection is better, why get rid of it, just a little more work to make it happen! I'm glad i kept it, drives real nice and smooth, and definately way more power then stock. 

My dad did most of the work on swapping the engine, he's a mechanic, so any technical questions/wiring diagrams i'm sure he'll be able to answer.


----------



## wayne64ss

Hey man i appreciate the response... i was talking about the digital fuel mileage thingy near the heater controls... that seems to be my hangup right now... what a pain in the dick!


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 23 2009, 11:47 AM~13666694
> *Hey man i appreciate the response... i was talking about the digital fuel mileage thingy near the heater controls... that seems to be my hangup right now... what a pain in the dick!
> *


oh gotcha... to be honest i didn't even glance at it on the drive home :biggrin: . I'll fire up the car on the weekend and take a look


----------

